# C50 with Spider (PRAL) Paint?



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Anyone know if these are still around?
The one on Ebay is too big for me, unfortunately.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Anyone know if these are still around?
> The one on Ebay is too big for me, unfortunately.


At the risk of sounding like a worn record, Mike at Maestro will almost certainly get one in that scheme. It'll look brilliant too.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Mike Sem can also do that paint job also (check out his website for pics of a frame).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a guy near me selling a C50 in PRAL that is 54 traditional as sized by Colnago and he is looking to get $2,200 to $2,500 for the frame, fork, Chris King headset, and seatpost. I took a look at it this weekend and it just isn't for me. I thought I would like the paint scheme, but realized that I just don't like that much paint on a carbon bike. He tried to sell the entire bike last week on e-bay for $5,000, but it didn't go. Let me know if you are interested in it and we can work out some way for you to contact him or him to contact you.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Thanks fabs.


----------



## austinut (Dec 29, 2005)

try calling R&A Cycles It may not be on there website but i know they have a couple on there floor!...ask for AL


----------

